# Battlefield bad company 2 on pc..



## JAISCOSSIE (Apr 11, 2006)

Does anyone play this on here? im on it a fair bit and love it, if you play please send me an add my name is jaiscossie on there also.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

i used to quite abit.cant remember my id on there off the top of my head though.


----------

